
Ask HN: How much does it cost to run HN? - cookingoils
Would be interested in seeing a cost breakdown of running this site.
======
phillipseamore
I would be surprised if it is more than $100-200 a month

~~~
greenyoda
You're forgetting the cost of a full-time moderator.

